# Moved back home



## bowguyonly (Dec 31, 2018)

I've moved back home after 13 years away for military service. I have some questions if yall wouldn't mind helping me with answering.
Has our state become crowded with archery hunters? On a general season tag do you guys generally see other hunters each time out?
I grew up in Honeyville. How are the Wellsville Mtns for hunting/crowding?
I am shooting archery only.
Is there such a thing as a less crowded unit in Utah? 
I didn't grow up in a hunting family but am confident in my abilities as a man to be a successful hunter.
To be honest I have no idea where to go but a good idea of what to do. I mentioned the Wellsville Mtns because I'm pretty sure mountains don't change over time much. I'm most familiar with them. If they have become stupid crowded I can scout other spots.
If anyone is willing to help answer some of these questions and sort out any it I'd appreciate it


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

Hahaha you’re in for a very unpleasant surprise if you think you’ll be alone anywhere, in any unit on any hunt in Utah these days. It’s a **** show these days. Everyone is a back country badass, especially on the bow hunt.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

Welcome back to Utah and to the forum. Not sure about the specific area you mentioned but my experience with archery the last two seasons is that you will see some people but it’s not at all too crowded to hunt. And I have been hunting popular areas. Archery is much less crowded than rifle hunts it seems. That’s just my experience though.


----------



## bowguyonly (Dec 31, 2018)

sheepassassin said:


> Hahaha you're in for a very unpleasant surprise if you think you'll be alone anywhere, in any unit on any hunt in Utah these days. It's a **** show these days. Everyone is a back country badass, especially on the bow hunt.


if I pack in 6 or 7 miles are you still laughing? Do crowds of people pack in areas least accessible that far? I could care less about terrain besides the obvious rock climbing a sheer rock face just to pack 4 more miles. I'll pack in as far as I need to on an archery hunt for a multiple day exercise to put food on the table. From what I understand most people are 3 miles in max off an accessible road. I'm not laughing when I say 6 miles in to camp and however much further to hunt. I need food, not experience or trophy racks. My drive is my family and I'm beyond the ***** stage when it comes to packing.
you've been on this forum for less than a year and I'm wondering how long you have hunted or lived in Utah to give any sound advice? 
I've also read your other comments off your profile and it doesn't seem like you're gaining a positive reputation around here.


----------



## bowguyonly (Dec 31, 2018)

on the other side of the coin. non resident. is there hunter crowding in all of the Utah bordering states?


----------



## bowguyonly (Dec 31, 2018)

TPrawitt91 said:


> Welcome back to Utah and to the forum. Not sure about the specific area you mentioned but my experience with archery the last two seasons is that you will see some people but it's not at all too crowded to hunt. And I have been hunting popular areas. Archery is much less crowded than rifle hunts it seems. That's just my experience though.


I appreciate your response. my hope is most guys are hunting 4 max miles in which gives me a +2 mile advantage for a camp and +/-2 additional mile hunting advantage.
The Wellsville Mtn range is Northern Utah and almost runs to the Idaho border.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

bowguyonly said:


> I appreciate your response. my hope is most guys are hunting 4 max miles in which gives me a +2 mile advantage for a camp and +/-2 additional mile hunting advantage.
> The Wellsville Mtn range is Northern Utah and almost runs to the Idaho border.


Here is my experience, because I only have 2 archery seasons so far. I shot a cow elk 100 yards from the road last year 2nd weekend of the archery hunt, in one of the "most popular" areas in Utah to hunt. The year prior I killed a smaller buck deer less than a mile from my truck.

In my opinion you don't have to go that far to kill animals.

Now if you want to get away from everyone else, by all means, hike in as far as you want.

But my experience archery hunting general season hunts in Utah says you don't have to go that far to kill. Go where the animals are!!

You can do it either way and be successful. It sounds like you might already have an area you want to hike into and if you know the area I would go with that rather than an area you might not know as well.

In all my hunting experience hiking 15 miles a day never helped me kill anything, great exercise though.


----------



## bowguyonly (Dec 31, 2018)

TPrawitt91 said:


> bowguyonly said:
> 
> 
> > I appreciate your response. my hope is most guys are hunting 4 max miles in which gives me a +2 mile advantage for a camp and +/-2 additional mile hunting advantage.
> ...


that is sound advice. I don't mind the excersize I just need food on the table. I suppose if opening week appears to be crowded, animals spooked I'll plan in two weeks a multi day hunt inward to get what I'm after. 
I only need three years of at least a tag filled once each year. I have a God given plan and don't plan on residing here long.
again, I really appreciate your response.


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

Wellsville Mountains would be a difficult archery hunt. I grew up in Brigham City and used to hunt it with a rifle above Honeyville and Dewyville and also above Brigham City many many years ago. The area is too open and steep and too rocky for me to hunt with archery tackle. The Cache Valley side above Mendon and perhaps above Dry Lake might be worth looking at. I really think you would be by yourself in any canyon you choose to hunt on the Box Elder side. May see a hunter or two on the Cache side. There are monsters up there. That area was known for trophies many years ago. Above Honeyville was where the state record buck was taken many years ago. Don't know if that buck is still the state record anymore. If you start hiking on the Honeyville side and head 6 miles east, you'd end up in Logan. :grin:


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Welcome home, and thanks for your service! Like others have stated, you'll run into others no matter how far and high you hunt.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

sheepassassin said:


> Hahaha you're in for a very unpleasant surprise if you think you'll be alone anywhere, in any unit on any hunt in Utah these days. It's a **** show these days. Everyone is a back country badass, especially on the bow hunt.


Obviously you never hunted Utah in the 1980s.... +260,000 deer tags vs the 90,000'ish tags they give out now.

There is no unit in Utah I currently would consider "crowed" compared to the 80's. Heck you could shoot TWO buck deer if you archery hunted then.

-DallanC


----------



## bowguyonly (Dec 31, 2018)

bow_dude said:


> Wellsville Mountains would be a difficult archery hunt. I grew up in Brigham City and used to hunt it with a rifle above Honeyville and Dewyville and also above Brigham City many many years ago. The area is too open and steep and too rocky for me to hunt with archery tackle. The Cache Valley side above Mendon and perhaps above Dry Lake might be worth looking at. I really think you would be by yourself in any canyon you choose to hunt on the Box Elder side. May see a hunter or two on the Cache side. There are monsters up there. That area was known for trophies many years ago. Above Honeyville was where the state record buck was taken many years ago. Don't know if that buck is still the state record anymore. If you start hiking on the Honeyville side and head 6 miles east, you'd end up in Logan.


my friend, yes, I'd be in logan if I scaled the west side and kept trekking. the base is 5ish miles only alone.
my plan would be more along the lines of dewyville near the church/park, heading east then up and south. I know those mountains. there are mines up there. Mtn lions also. 
the 6 miles in consideration is if I needed to burn calories elsewhere. out of respect to where I grew up, my first hunt choice is the mountains I grew up in.
I appreciate your info on deer size. it doesn't surprise me. those mtns aren't very forgiving head on.
i graduated in 04


----------



## bowguyonly (Dec 31, 2018)

taxidermist said:


> Welcome home, and thanks for your service! Like others have stated, you'll run into others no matter how far and high you hunt.


I appreciate your feedback


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

bowguyonly said:


> if I pack in 6 or 7 miles are you still laughing? Do crowds of people pack in areas least accessible that far? I could care less about terrain besides the obvious rock climbing a sheer rock face just to pack 4 more miles. I'll pack in as far as I need to on an archery hunt for a multiple day exercise to put food on the table. From what I understand most people are 3 miles in max off an accessible road. I'm not laughing when I say 6 miles in to camp and however much further to hunt. I need food, not experience or trophy racks. My drive is my family and I'm beyond the ***** stage when it comes to packing.
> you've been on this forum for less than a year and I'm wondering how long you have hunted or lived in Utah to give any sound advice?
> I've also read your other comments off your profile and it doesn't seem like you're gaining a positive reputation around here.


I've lived in Utah for 29 years. I've taken over 75 animals with my bow, somewhere around 20 that make P&Y, and have taken over 150 big game animals total. I'm also sure I hold the record for creating the most accounts (oldest dating back to 2011) by a single person ever on this forum, as well hold the record for being banned the most. I know what most badasses like you, 6-7 miles looks like, it's closer to 2-3 in reality. It doesn't matter how far you walk, how much effort you put into it or how many times you scouted an area and never saw another person in there all summer. Come opening morning, you won't be alone in this place. I get as remote as anyone out there in this state and I still see people every year in the biggest holes on the unit. If you wanna continue this dik measuring contest, let's compare archery resumes and see who's won the most tournaments, held the most state and national titles, tied or broke records, total money value or the most hunting related items in tournaments between the 2 of us.


----------



## bowguyonly (Dec 31, 2018)

I appreciate everyone's feedback. even sheep molester. thanks you guys


----------



## bowguyonly (Dec 31, 2018)

sheepassassin said:


> bowguyonly said:
> 
> 
> > if I pack in 6 or 7 miles are you still laughing? Do crowds of people pack in areas least accessible that far? I could care less about terrain besides the obvious rock climbing a sheer rock face just to pack 4 more miles. I'll pack in as far as I need to on an archery hunt for a multiple day exercise to put food on the table. From what I understand most people are 3 miles in max off an accessible road. I'm not laughing when I say 6 miles in to camp and however much further to hunt. I need food, not experience or trophy racks. My drive is my family and I'm beyond the ***** stage when it comes to packing.
> ...


good job acquiring nothing that matters. defend our country, witness true killing and get back to me


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

bowguyonly said:


> good job acquiring nothing that matters. defend our country, witness true killing and get back to me


So now you don't wanna play?


----------



## bowguyonly (Dec 31, 2018)

sheepassassin said:


> bowguyonly said:
> 
> 
> > good job acquiring nothing that matters. defend our country, witness true killing and get back to me
> ...


there is a reason you've been banned from here so many times. you're a troll. I don't play with clowns either.
beyond that, I never said anything even close to wanting to have anything to do with you. 
play with yourself. goodbye.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The big thing is to not to worry about the other hunters out there. Most will never get much more than 1/4 miles away from their trucks and ATV's. I have found the best time to hunt is after the opening weekend during the week. If you can hunt these times you will find that there are a lot less hunters out. 

Also you will find in most of Utah that after you have hiked your rear off you will find a road close to where you thought that there were no roads and after you have hiked a mile into a area you are actually coming out towards another road. That is unless you plan on hunting the Unitah's. Then you might be able to get 7 miles back in with no roads.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I was taught that it's not how much ground u cover.....
It how u hunt the ground u cover......


----------



## bowguyonly (Dec 31, 2018)

2full said:


> I was taught that it's not how much ground u cover.....
> It how u hunt the ground u cover......


wow. that is some solid advice. I guess I'm putting too much capital on when I see someone, I'll walk and see another someone, then another.

as the gentlemen said above right now, most don't get too far from an ATV or truck. that is my hope and anticipation.

I'm going to write down what you were taught so I never forget it. I like that a lot


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I really like to learn crossing points and escape routes and hang out in those places. 
Then let all those "other hunters" push them to me. 
That has worked out very well many times.


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

Obviously none of the posters on this thread know anything about the Wellsville Mountain Range. There are no roads except the highway on either side that parallel the mountain range. If you know the mountains, then you have a bit of an advantage as you would know where to start. I am aware of the mines. There are similar mines above Willard as well. There used to be a "hotel" on the mountain above Honeyville. I was told it was burned several years ago. I graduated in 72, so I am a bit older than you, but still have fond memories of my youth living in the area. I still can't image anyone hunting with bow and arrow on that range, although a book was written by a gentleman named Dwight Schuh called "Hunting Open-Country Mule Deer", who details hunting mule deer in exactly the type of country the Wellsville Mtns are. Great read and the tactics he describes would work well. Get the book from the library and read it. I met a man from the St. George area many years ago who read the book and then used the tactics to hunt the mountains around Grouse Creek. Said it worked and worked well. He described it, "like taking candy from a baby". I've read the book and wanted to try the tactics, even bought a spotting scope to put to work, but I just enjoy hunting the quakies too much so I have not tried his methods. I took a friend rifle hunting up there once who was raised in the Draper area of the Salt Lake Valley. He described the Wellsville range as putting the mountains above Draper to shame when it came to rough, rocky and steep.


----------



## bowguyonly (Dec 31, 2018)

bow_dude said:


> Obviously none of the posters on this thread know anything about the Wellsville Mountain Range. There are no roads except the highway on either side that parallel the mountain range. If you know the mountains, then you have a bit of an advantage as you would know where to start. I am aware of the mines. There are similar mines above Willard as well. There used to be a "hotel" on the mountain above Honeyville. I was told it was burned several years ago. I graduated in 72, so I am a bit older than you, but still have fond memories of my youth living in the area. I still can't image anyone hunting with bow and arrow on that range, although a book was written by a gentleman named Dwight Schuh called "Hunting Open-Country Mule Deer", who details hunting mule deer in exactly the type of country the Wellsville Mtns are. Great read and the tactics he describes would work well. Get the book from the library and read it. I met a man from the St. George area many years ago who read the book and then used the tactics to hunt the mountains around Grouse Creek. Said it worked and worked well. He described it, "like taking candy from a baby". I've read the book and wanted to try the tactics, even bought a spotting scope to put to work, but I just enjoy hunting the quakies too much so I have not tried his methods. I took a friend rifle hunting up there once who was raised in the Draper area of the Salt Lake Valley. He described the Wellsville range as putting the mountains above Draper to shame when it came to rough, rocky and steep.


I will definitely check out the book. the only easy day was yesterday and hunting this mountain is going to be a good time it sounds!


----------



## BearLakeFishGuy (Apr 15, 2013)

I hunted the Cache archery unit for many years and have NEVER considered it crowded unless you're either on the road or 100 yards from a road. Walk a little bit and you will rarely run into anyone....and if you do, bow hunters are awesome people and respectful (with the exception of the sheepmolester....wow! what a clown, troll and yes, ban him for life!) The Cache unit is known to be one of the most heavily hunted in Northern Utah and I still find it very huntable, uncrowded and enjoyable. I've never hunted the Wellsvilles, but I imagine it would be about the same or less crowded than the main Cache Forest between Logan and Bear Lake. Good luck and welcome back!


----------



## bowguyonly (Dec 31, 2018)

BearLakeFishGuy said:


> I hunted the Cache archery unit for many years and have NEVER considered it crowded unless you're either on the road or 100 yards from a road. Walk a little bit and you will rarely run into anyone....and if you do, bow hunters are awesome people and respectful (with the exception of the sheepmolester....wow! what a clown, troll and yes, ban him for life!) The Cache unit is known to be one of the most heavily hunted in Northern Utah and I still find it very huntable, uncrowded and enjoyable. I've never hunted the Wellsvilles, but I imagine it would be about the same or less crowded than the main Cache Forest between Logan and Bear Lake. Good luck and welcome back!


Hey thanks! and yeah, the wellsvilles will be a pain to pack out an animal, but i have a feeling the animal will be worth packing. I don't think many are going to be willing to put in time and effort to scout it out for a worthwhile hunt when it doesn't mean anything to them. 
according to some people I've talked to, the wellsvilles are considered a hard hike just to begin with. 
I'll see yall up there if you are as DWR told me, a fool to hunt it. lol. 
let's have some fun


----------



## Endoren (Nov 19, 2020)

Yes, of course. Now it is very popular to go hunting. Many people do this on weekends or holidays. Now there are many new guns and traps for animals. I know a little about it, since my husband is a hunter. He goes hunting with his friends every vacation. They rent doorman apartments central queens there and spend their days hunting. And in the evenings they go and celebrate their prey. From my husband's stories, I realized that this is a lot of fun. Have you ever gone hunting before, or are you new to it?


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Endoren said:


> Yes, of course. Now it is very popular to go hunting. Many people do this on weekends or holidays. Now there are many new guns and traps for animals.


Traps huh?


----------



## alexgrey (Dec 23, 2020)

honestly thank you for your service


----------



## muleydeermaniac (Jan 17, 2008)

bowguyonly said:


> if I pack in 6 or 7 miles are you still laughing? Do crowds of people pack in areas least accessible that far? I could care less about terrain besides the obvious rock climbing a sheer rock face just to pack 4 more miles. I'll pack in as far as I need to on an archery hunt for a multiple day exercise to put food on the table. From what I understand most people are 3 miles in max off an accessible road. I'm not laughing when I say 6 miles in to camp and however much further to hunt. I need food, not experience or trophy racks. My drive is my family and I'm beyond the ***** stage when it comes to packing.
> you've been on this forum for less than a year and I'm wondering how long you have hunted or lived in Utah to give any sound advice?
> I've also read your other comments off your profile and it doesn't seem like you're gaining a positive reputation around here.


You'd be surprised! I was packed in two years ago in the Uinta's about 7 miles. In an area that I figured would be empty of hunters other than me. 2 days before the hunt started. Relaxing on a ridge with my spotting scope I watched 6 different sets of horseback hunters come in and set up camp. Opening morning I counted 16 people in the area I was hunting. No better than if I was in a mile. Everyone has horses it seams and everyone hikes in as far as they can now. So yes, he can still be laughing. I didn't waste my time going in there again last year. I have an area I will try this year but expect the same results. And yes it was on the bow hunt.


----------



## SNESI53 (Jan 20, 2021)

Thanks for your service. I have been hunting with a bow for 53 years. Back in the days before cable's and pulleys. I have had the pleasure before all this units was put in place to hunt a lot of places in this state. Lucky enough to have a few records. Older than most on this forum. Yes there is alot of hunters.
Most never leave the road , even more never get 2 miles from a road. The idea is to find a spot that you know well and work it to your advantage. Good Luck.


----------

